# S S Traffic 1911



## hannibal77 (Feb 21, 2009)

I am at present building a model of the tug-tender,SSTraffic,which was the sister ship to the White Star ship,Nomadic,being restored in Ireland.These two were the tenders based at Cherbourg,to transport passengers to and from the OLYMPIC mainly, but also dealt with Titanic.Traffic carried third class passengers,mail,and luggage to Titanic anchored in the Roads.
Mine uses a grp tug hull,38 1/2ins long,with altered superstructure,and a 6 volt Decapern geared motor,driving a 4 bladed
55 mm brass prop.When completed,she will have horn,and funnel smoke.She already creates a lot of interest whenever I sail her,tho ballasting only at present.35 lbs of lead!!!!1 Pix will follow,Bob(Pint)


----------



## criley (Jan 2, 2010)

Can't wait to see her!
Cecil Riley


----------



## 6639 (Apr 20, 2006)

me too..........I love tender tugs.

got plans for the steam tender tug Romsey..............one day I'll get round to building her.............one day, lol


----------



## Old Boy (Sep 26, 2013)

hannibal77 said:


> ..............When completed,she will have horn,and funnel smoke.She already creates a lot of interest whenever I sail her,tho ballasting only at present.35 lbs of lead!!!!1 Pix will follow, Bob(Pint)


Any pix yet? 
How do you launch her? I have a river towboat hull on the bench that I've run around my pond several times just to make sure everything will work before I build the deckhouse, but launching it is a little tricky. As I lean over from my "dock", I'm afraid I'll over-center and launch myself right along with the boat, and it's only about 20 pounds.


----------

